# Very odd behavior tonight...



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

He's never done this before, even when I brought him home at first, but Biscuit is in a complete ball, hissing like crazy, and is doing nothing but huffing and puffing. I have NEVER seen this from him and he has no signs of injury that I can tell......he also doesn't appear to be quilling. Even when he was quilling, he didn't act anything like this. Kinda frustrating, but I'm hoping it's just a one night thing.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be due to a strange scent or sound(to him).


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Reaper said:


> It could be due to a strange scent or sound(to him).


Yeah, I got to thinking that maybe the spicy pizza I had for dinner tonight might've had something to do with it. After maybe a half hour, his behavior got closer to his usual self with crawling all over me and chewing on my hair :lol: I was worried that I had done something last night to make him fear me, but couldn't think of anything I may had done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine got super grumpy after I dyed my hair, I had to let hubby handle the hedgies until the smell faded.


----------

